
https://github.com/viclm/numeric-keyboard - viclm
A numeric keyboard works in mobile browsers. It contains a pluggable keyboard component and a input box in replace of native input element.
======
viclm
demo:
[https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/f40gilnlxp](https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/f40gilnlxp)

------
viclm
github: [https://github.com/viclm/numeric-
keyboard](https://github.com/viclm/numeric-keyboard)

